# [SOLVED] Right Click "save target as"; needs enabling



## jdheafner (Aug 11, 2008)

I'm using Windows Vista Home Premium.
I cannot download music, files, etc using, right click and "save target as" option??? It shows it in the right click menu, but it's a shadow and doesn't work at all. (






) 

How can I enable this function?

Thanks,
JD aka Wolfman©


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Right Click "save target as" needs enabling*

Hi . . .

What sites are you tring to download from?

Please test the right-click on the following picture:











Here is my right-click on that picture. Please take a screenshot of yours.












Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## jdheafner (Aug 11, 2008)

*Re: Right Click "save target as" needs enabling*

Thanks JC, but I have no problem saving pics. My screenshot on a pic is almost the same as yours. What I'm not able to do and always have been able to do is "Save Target As" on a music link.
Can you help with that?
Thanks,
JD


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Right Click "save target as" needs enabling*

Hi. . .

Sorry about the misunderstanding.

You will find varied options on the right-click depending upon the security level of the particular site.

Please provide me with 2 links to the music you are speaking of and I will see what I can find out.

JC


----------



## jdheafner (Aug 11, 2008)

*Re: Right Click "save target as" needs enabling*

Ok, JC, try this link: http://www.people.com/people/gallery/0,,20216826_7,00.html 
I'm trying to download, per their instructions, the song "Chicken Fried" by the Zac Brown Band. They are telling you to "right click" and "save target/link as", but I can't get it to work. This is not the only place I'm having the same trouble and never have before.

JD


----------



## Lead3 (Jun 14, 2006)

*Re: Right Click "save target as" needs enabling*

Hi,
I tried that link and it worked fine for me in Vista Home premium.
Take a look at this link.

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;176316

Paul


----------



## jdheafner (Aug 11, 2008)

*Re: Right Click "save target as" needs enabling*

Lead3, ray:
The link you provided did the trick! Thank you so much.
All I had to do was disable the content advisor. Since I'm the only
one using this computer, it was the best solution.
Thanks again,
JD:wave:


----------



## Lead3 (Jun 14, 2006)

*Re: Right Click "save target as" needs enabling*

I'm glad it worked for you. My content advisor was disabled (not enabled) from install. This is true for three computers I have running Vista.

Paul


----------

